# Bulk apothecary - White diamonds - Oil of Olay



## jennacouture (Apr 15, 2013)

:thumbdown:Hey everyone, I am new to soap making and just wanted to post a review of these two scents! 

White Diamonds - I know, a bit outdated and toxic to many but this smelled like a distant cousin of WD! I was making soap for a few ladies that enjoy it and they liked it but it wasn't really close.

Oil of Olay - I thought this would be an amazing scent in soap because it smells so fresh and clean but it was AWFUL. It smelled like cheap soap. Not even in the same family as Oil of Olay. I know these are close-to scents and not perfect, but these were such a waste. 

I have bought from WPS and they have been decent. I am going to check out the threads to see if anyone has posted a better place to get fragrance oils. 

Thanks!! Looking forward to posting and sharing about soap!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 15, 2013)

A lot of fragrance oils can be hit or miss at times, and everyone has a different idea of what smells good to them or not.  I know that I have gotten some fragrances from WSP and they have been fairly nice for the most part to me.  I have enjoyed the fragrances that I have gotten from Bramble Berry, but their shipping is killer for me since I live on the east coast.  I recently got several fragrances from Peaks and I have enjoyed working with most of them.  Good luck with finding ones that work for you!


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks so much Badger!! I am trying to find other places to get oils from, that really helps!


----------



## new12soap (Apr 18, 2013)

When you are looking for which suppliers carry a particular fragrance, look here http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

When you want to know how a particular fragrance performs, look here http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ccaf8194b26660bf8b8c9f0faab775ab you have to sign up with a paid email address (the one from your internet service provider, not gmail or yahoo, etc.) but that is the best place for how true is it, does it accelerate, morph, discolor, etc.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 19, 2013)

Bitter Creek Candle Supply has some nice ones also.  Candlescience has .99 FO sales sometimes.

I haven't been too impressed by Bulk Apothecary's products, although I haven't tried their FO's.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 19, 2013)

new12soap said:


> When you are looking for which suppliers carry a particular fragrance, look here http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> When you want to know how a particular fragrance performs, look here http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=ccaf8194b26660bf8b8c9f0faab775ab you have to sign up with a paid email address (the one from your internet service provider, not gmail or yahoo, etc.) but that is the best place for how true is it, does it accelerate, morph, discolor, etc.


 
I've never been able to register at the Soap Scent Review Board =\  There's no link to register, and you can't click on any link (i.e. to pm or find an Administrator's email address) without signing in.  Which I can't do because I never registered.  Frustrating!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 19, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> I've never been able to register at the Soap Scent Review Board =\  There's no link to register, and you can't click on any link (i.e. to pm or find an Administrator's email address) without signing in.  Which I can't do because I never registered.  Frustrating!



If you look at the Announcements, Before You Register forum, look at the thread Members with Bouncing Emails. Lilli has an email address listed there. Lilli disabled registrations due to the amount of spammers that were hitting. She will set up an account for you.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

I emailed lilli and the email bounced. I don't recall the address I used to email her.


----------

